# How drunk should I get the night before the exam?



## CE_Gator (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok, I have done all the School of PE workshop problems. I have taken three NCEES AM practice exams and two PM practice exams. I have tabbed all my references, I have organized and tabbed my notes in binders. I have organized all the worked out practice exam problems according to discipline and subject. I have created a formula sheet for each section of the PE. I have made a packing list for what to take into the exam. I was going to do a couple of other practice exams today and tomorrow.

Am I leaving out something? Also, I know that I'm going to have trouble getting to sleep the night before the exam, so how many tequila shots should I do the night before the PE? J/K.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 20, 2014)

artbides said:


> ...so how many tequila shots should I do the night before the PE? ...




All of them.


----------



## Porter_ (Oct 20, 2014)

ASCE (2010) Guidelines:

2-3 for light sleep

4-6 for deep, restful sleep

7-9 for "oh shit I slept through my alarm"

10+ for waking up at 9am in the Taco Bell parking lot


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2014)

Only do the practice if you want to do the practice. Most people handle the week of the test as an off week.

Best wishes!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 20, 2014)

I've found tequila hinders the fun of hookers and blow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 20, 2014)

Drink after the exam. Do what you feel is necessary this week. But be mindful of tequila. Bring much babies it does.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> But be mindful of tequila. Bring much babies it does.


This is the best advice Mike has ever given.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2014)

Mike doesn't give advice, but rather provides an example of what not to do.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 21, 2014)

More truth


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 21, 2014)

artbides said:


> Ok, I have done all the School of PE workshop problems. I have taken three NCEES AM practice exams and two PM practice exams. I have tabbed all my references, I have organized and tabbed my notes in binders. I have organized all the worked out practice exam problems according to discipline and subject. I have created a formula sheet for each section of the PE. I have made a packing list for what to take into the exam. I was going to do a couple of other practice exams today and tomorrow.
> 
> Am I leaving out something? Also, I know that I'm going to have trouble getting to sleep the night before the exam, so how many tequila shots should I do the night before the PE? J/K.


Just make sure Mrs. artbides takes care of you the night before the exam, and you'll sleep fine.


----------

